# How much boost can the turbo diesel handle?



## wrexed03 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi all just a quick question. Re the Cruze diesel what the most boost people are running on the turbo on this engine? How much can it tolerate. Obviously more boost may stress other parts of the engine or transmission gear boxes etc. This is probably more for the people who are running a different tune on their vehicle.. Stock mine goes up to 23 to 25 psi according to Torque and Dashcomander can it handle more? If so how much more?


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I think they're on overboost.
Meaning, they run at 14PSI, but for a short time, provide like in the 20s of PSI.
The higher the boost, the shorter the engine life.
Most of the time, an engine can take 1/3rd extra of what it already is engineered for.
However, you:
1- Won't have a long engine life when running high PSI.
2- will have to reprogram the ECU properly.
3- Might need to tune or upgrade other parts of the car as well (like intake, exhaust, ports, fuel injectors and pump, cooling hoses and intercooler, etc...).

To me, a car that can do 30PSI, is just an accident waiting to happen.
Perhaps at your second, perhaps at your hundredth pedal to the metal acceleration, something is bound to break.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I guarantee the engine can handle plenty - but the trans is going to be the weak link.


----------

